
Jerry Brown proposes “by-right” zoning in California budget - apsec112
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CiXEBaiUgAA_zHW.jpg:large
======
dang
Is there an article about this that we can change the URL to? HN penalizes
image-only posts.

~~~
apsec112
I unfortunately don't know of any yet. There are stories on the new California
budget, but they only mention "affordable housing" in a general way, nothing
on Brown's specific proposals. My source for this diagram is Liam Dillon's
Twitter feed: [https://twitter.com/dillonliam](https://twitter.com/dillonliam)

